
Millennials Love Camping - elorant
https://www.curbed.com/2019/4/24/18514077/campers-millennials-camping-van-life-glamping
======
whenchamenia
Which is odd, since a single campfire likely releases as much carbon as an ICE
car does in a few years in hours.

